# Best Semi Mech coils?



## TyTy (12/7/19)

Hi guys

So I got myself the Acrohm Fush semi mech mod to get a little familiar with kinda how mechs work and just need some help. I am currently running a drop dead rda on top with 0.21 fused Clapton duel coil setup and running off a Samsung 25R batt. It's not hitting as hard as my aegis legend as I normally vape between 70-80 watts so wondering what type of coil and resistance I need or even change the battery to get up to a 80watt hit


----------



## CJB85 (12/7/19)

TyTy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I got myself the Acrohm Fush semi mech mod to get a little familiar with kinda how mechs work and just need some help. I am currently running a drop dead rda on top with 0.21 fused Clapton duel coil setup and running off a Samsung 25R batt. It's not hitting as hard as my aegis legend as I normally vape between 70-80 watts so wondering what type of coil and resistance I need or even change the battery to get up to a 80watt hit


I am also a complete noob, but had a quick look at some of the device specs.
At 80W and a 0.2 coil, the Aegis Legend discharged at around 4.2V, which is the absolute high limit for the FUSH, which will probably only be at fully charged. Perhaps you should look at running some kind of fat single coil on it and see if it hits any better?


----------



## Jengz (12/7/19)

TyTy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I got myself the Acrohm Fush semi mech mod to get a little familiar with kinda how mechs work and just need some help. I am currently running a drop dead rda on top with 0.21 fused Clapton duel coil setup and running off a Samsung 25R batt. It's not hitting as hard as my aegis legend as I normally vape between 70-80 watts so wondering what type of coil and resistance I need or even change the battery to get up to a 80watt hit


Get yourself a Samsung vtc5A baterry then put a set of coil companies fraliens in the drop dead coming in at 0.12 ohms and you will be in vape heaven!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (12/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Get yourself a Samsung vtc5A baterry then put a set of coil companies fraliens in the drop dead coming in at 0.12 ohms and you will be in vape heaven!


Are you serious? I would not make the safety/battery life margin that small.


----------



## CTRiaan (12/7/19)

Try roundwire builds.


----------



## Jengz (12/7/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Are you serious? I would not make the safety/battery life margin that small.


Ive been running this build for a good 3.5 years now with no issues at all. My batteries never get hot. I've been using mechs for 3.5 years and honestly I have never had issues besides the time my noisy v1 battery got stuck and I was in a pickle


----------



## Jengz (12/7/19)

Thankfully I've moved on to 21700 mechs and now battery life is never an issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (13/7/19)

try taking a wrap of each coil on your current build. should take it down to .18
or use round or flat wire it will ramp up faster.


----------



## zadiac (15/7/19)

What's a semi mech?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/19)

zadiac said:


> What's a semi mech?



"*Semi*-*Mech*" *Mod* Compatible with Subohm Tanks. Power your vape with the Fush! The Acrohm Fush features a design inspired by iconic *mech mods*. Single 18650 setup with the fire button on the bottom. It operates in Bypass Mode, giving you the direct power output experience of a *mech*.


----------



## Neal (15/7/19)

zadiac said:


> What's a semi mech?



A _"semi mech"_ is very similar to a _"semi sack"_. It is designed for vapers who are lacking the required amount of testicles to use a true mech. (Myself included).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (15/7/19)

There's no such thing as a semi mech. It's a mech, or it's not. If it contains wires/chips, it's not a mech. If it contains no wires or chips, it's a mech. Done.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

